# Prior service wants in...



## Phaseshift (Mar 15, 2015)

Hey everyone, 

I spent 4 years as a 1371 Combat Engineer in the Marine Corps w/ 2 deployments to Iraq. I got out in 2009 to go to school and finally received my bachelors. Ever since I left I've always thought about going back in, maybe I should have stayed in the first time but I was young, stupid and didn't know where I wanted to be. Now I'm 28 years old, with a bachelors and a much clearer mind of what I want to do for the rest of my life. I want to come back into the service, more specifically I want to be part of the SOF community. Right now I'm deciding whether to go for MARSOC or SEAL. This is where I hope I can get some more input from you all. I've got a few questions for you guys:

- Difference between MARSOC and SEAL?

- I have 40% Service Connected disability will this hinder my ability to come back in? I have an RE-1A on my DD214. 

- I would like to come back in as an Officer, what is the process in getting into SOF as an officer? I know that to get into MARSOC you need to be in an MOS first then apply for MARSOC and for SEAL you can go right after Navy Basic Training. However, if I want to be an Officer what would be my route? 

- When you are in SOF, is the pay different?


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 15, 2015)

What is the disability?
You may have to clear the disability issues before getting your commission (I would almost bank on that).
Have you talked to a recruiter yet?  Knowing if you can get a BUDS nod before starting school might be valuable.


----------



## Phaseshift (Mar 15, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> What is the disability?
> You may have to clear the disability issues before getting your commission (I would almost bank on that).
> Have you talked to a recruiter yet?  Knowing if you can get a BUDS nod before starting school might be valuable.



PTSD and tinnitus, I stopped seeing the doc at the end of my enlistment. I haven't had any episodes nor have I seen a doctor since I got out. I'm pretty stable, I currently work for AT&T as a Network Services Manager. I haven't talked to a recruiter yet and will probably do that soon. I've heard though that they don't take kindly to prior service for some reason.


----------



## AWP (Mar 16, 2015)

A BUDS slot through OCS will be extremely competitive. I'd look up a SEAL/ SWCC Scout Team who may be able to hook you up with a mentor. I'd do that regardless of your enlisted or officer intent. They should be able to help with the process and your med questions.

Army - All of the routes require an O to pay his dues on the conventional side first; enlisted is different.

Air Force and Marine - Out of my depth

And with that I've nearly exhausted my knowledge of the basic steps. Good luck.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 16, 2015)

Air Force would require a different acceptance AFSC, then apply for selection at some point.
ROTC would have been a better route.


----------



## Phaseshift (Mar 16, 2015)

I want to take this time to thank you guys for the wealth of information shared so far. I greatly appreciate it. After reading and doing a bit more research, taking into account the selection process for Officers, my best bet would be to go in as an enlisted. Due to the fact that what I really am striving for is to be out there with my brothers getting the mission taken care of. From what I've read so far you get more field time as an Enlisted compared to an Officer by far.


----------



## ritterk (Mar 17, 2015)

Also know the first step in the SARC pipeline is buds. If you attend BUDS be sure you're okay with being in the big Navy. If you don't make it through BUDS you will literally be chipping paint off of a boat with an unclassified rating for at least two years, that's where just about all of the 21 corpsmen had came from in my BRC class. If you go Air Guard, National Guard, or USMCR you will be coming in as a non obligor which means you can exit the service at anytime.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 17, 2015)

ritterk said:


> Also know the first step in the SARC pipeline is buds. If you attend BUDS be sure you're okay with being in the big Navy. *If you don't make it through BUDS you will literally be chipping paint off of a boat with an unclassified rating for at least two years*, that's where just about all of the 21 corpsmen had came from in my BRC class. If you go Air Guard, National Guard, or USMCR you will be coming in as a non obligor which means you can exit the service at anytime.


The bold is not entirely true. The year group you come in with, your ASVAB score and open/available rates (at the time) will all determine what jobs you get to choose from if you do not make it through. I had about 10-12 rates to choose from when I dropped. Will it suck? Yes. Is being an undesignated seaman/airman the only option? Maybe not.


----------



## Phaseshift (Apr 10, 2016)

It's been a little over a year since I made this post. My motivation to go back in is stronger than before. I'm beginning to hate my corporate job and I feel like I'm not making a difference at all. I feel unfulfilled, if I knew then what I know now I probably would have stayed in the Marine Corps and at one point try out for MARSOC. I'm 29 now and since the time of this thread I have been working on getting back in shape and preparing myself physically and mentally. By the latter part of this year I am hoping to have  taken it a step further and have a clearer picture of the logistics in going back in the service.

If you guys can think of anymore invaluable information to share with me I would appreciate, it can be about anything really that you guys think will help me on this journey.


----------



## justingainz (Aug 7, 2016)

Phaseshift said:


> It's been a little over a year since I made this post. My motivation to go back in is stronger than before. I'm beginning to hate my corporate job and I feel like I'm not making a difference at all. I feel unfulfilled, if I knew then what I know now I probably would have stayed in the Marine Corps and at one point try out for MARSOC. I'm 29 now and since the time of this thread I have been working on getting back in shape and preparing myself physically and mentally. By the latter part of this year I am hoping to have  taken it a step further and have a clearer picture of the logistics in going back in the service.
> 
> If you guys can think of anymore invaluable information to share with me I would appreciate, it can be about anything really that you guys think will help me on this journey.


any luck man? i know exactly what you mean


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 7, 2016)

Phaseshift,

Have you thought of going Federal law enforcement or local law enforcement?   Vet points will help you and the 40% disability won't be such a wall to overcome.  To me, LEO has been a great life and I do feel like I make a difference.  You can always be an LEO and still do reserves or NG if you still have the itch....heck, I even retired in the USAR while still being a LEO.

Just a thought.


----------

